# Wednesday Night ABT's



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Decided to load up the rack tonight


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 1, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Done and ready to eat.  All I need now is a cold beer.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Cajun, your ABTs look excellent!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Cowgirl.  I need to try mixing it up a bit.  Been using the same ingredients over and over lately.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice looking smoke going on there! Bet they tasted wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love your avitar ... go steelers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm bringing the beer!!


----------



## joneser (Oct 2, 2008)

What did you stuff the japs with? They look really good! My stomach is grumbling right now!


----------



## irish (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks great, I love those.

Joneser, you can stuff them with just plain cream cheese and they are awesome. Or you can also dress up the cream cheese with pre-cooked seafood like chopped canned clams with garlic or chopped shrimp with a little chili sauce (just enough to make the cheese turn pink). I also do a crab lump mixture with cheddar & monteray jack cheeses instead of cream cheese. Whatever the version, mix together the dressed up cream cheese the night before and chill to let the flavors blend before stuffing the peppers.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 2, 2008)

I used Chive and Onion Cream Cheese, Mexican Cheese Blend and some Cajun Seasoning.  Irish that Crab Lump Mixture sounds real good.


----------



## joneser (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, I've been wanting to try these. Last weekend I did a 8-1/2 lb. butt and there was enough lag time to make salmon and a couple of fatties. I think these would be a nice fill-in while waiting for the butt as well.


----------



## irish (Oct 2, 2008)

Cajun. I usually do them in the oven or on the grill. I just got my smoker and I can't wait to try them smoked. I will show them in the near future.


----------



## wutang (Oct 2, 2008)

During the last butt I smoked, I put a fattie on in the morning, then a slab of ribs on in time for lunch, then some abts for an afternoon snack and the butt was done in time for dinner. I am not sure I ate anything that day that wasn't smoked.


----------



## irish (Oct 2, 2008)

Add a half dozen football games and maybe a couple of beers and that would just about make the perfect day.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 2, 2008)

_I used Hickory Chips last night to add some flavor to these ABT's. I couldn't finish them all last night.  They will be just as good when I warm them up tonight.  _


----------

